# Calvin & Hobbes 23rd birthday



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 18, 2008)

On this day in history back in 1985 the iconic comic strip Calvin & Hobbes by Bill Watterson made its funny pages debut.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## KenPierce (Nov 18, 2008)

Huzzah!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## satz (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow... has it been that long...


----------



## biggandyy (Nov 18, 2008)

The last Calvin and Hobbes comic...






(I know it is made up, but this was a better ending than the one Bill came up with).


----------



## Nate (Nov 18, 2008)

and a little bit


----------



## Ivan (Nov 18, 2008)

Excellent comic strip. Enjoyed it in its day.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Nov 18, 2008)

I loved his Snowmen House of Horrors.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 18, 2008)

I really liked that comic strip -- first started reading it in the Boston paper at L'bri. I also really liked the original Bloom County, but not many of the later reinventions.


----------



## caddy (Nov 18, 2008)

Cheers C&H!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 18, 2008)

biggandyy said:


> The last Calvin and Hobbes comic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice  - here is actual last strip:


----------



## KenPierce (Nov 19, 2008)

As much as I enjoy that strip, is it a violation of copyright/intellectual property to post here?


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Nov 19, 2008)

A while back I bought the "complete Calvin and Hobbes" so my nearly 2 year old (aptly named Calvin) can enjoy them when he's older.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Calvin-Hobbes/dp/0740748475/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1227128126&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The Complete Calvin and Hobbes (Calvin & Hobbes): Bill Watterson: Books[/ame]


----------



## Zenas (Nov 19, 2008)

KenPierce said:


> As much as I enjoy that strip, is it a violation of copyright/intellectual property to post here?



You can copy copyrighted material so long as it's a "fair use". I don't have my Restatement with me right now though so I can't give you an answer past that at the moment.


----------

